# 100% recovered for 1 year and living my best life



## un4gotten1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey all, I hopped on the DPDR train in November of 2017 from a pot brownie overdose. It is now February of 2019 and I have been recovered for almost a whole year. I don’t remember what it’s like to have DPDR, but I just remembered this site because I pulled an all nighter and it gave me a similar feeling to when I was in the midst of DPDR. I’ve been hammered almost every weekend and smoked a few times since, and I’m glad to say that it will not come back. DPDR is literally just anxiety and overthinking. Now I still deal with anxiety on a regular basis just like everyone else, but it returned to my normal level of anxiety before I tripped on that brownie. I never go on this site and won’t for a looooong time, just wanted to give an update and say IT IS 100000000% “CURABLE”!


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

Thanks for the post. Congratulations on freeing yourself. Unfortunately for many it is not just anxiety and overthinking so I would contest that point, it is often damaging to people who have been suffering for many years. But there are options available and it’s imperative we explore all of them.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Glad to hear you are better. However if you are susceptible to this I would strongly strongly urge you to avoid weed at all costs. I think some people are genetically or neurobiologically predisposed to this. If you get it permanently from here you will never forgive yourself. At least stay clear of skunk as I am sure the high THC to low CBD ratio is what caused this for me


----------

